# Betta Haven....



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Set this up a few weeks ago on my desk at work. It's a 7 inch cube. The resident's name is Groucho.

Betta Haven:









Groucho:



















More photos *here*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

very nice...I like his name...lol


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

great tank


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks folks


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice betta

do you know the name of the flotaing plant?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

oliesminis said:


> nice betta
> 
> do you know the name of the flotaing plant?


Thanks 

The floating plant is Salvinia.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks, how fast does it grow?
also does groucho struggle to get to the air at the top?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

oliesminis said:


> thanks, how fast does it grow?
> also does groucho struggle to get to the air at the top?


Salvinia grows VERY fast... Faster than Duckweed!

Groucho has no trouble with air. There are areas he can stick his "nose" through if he wants. He doesn't gulp air, though. There is no need for it because the Salvinia gives of O2 bubbles like crazy, keeping the O2 content in the water very high. I have seen his gobbling down the odd O2 bubble, but that's about it. He seems happier stalking, flaring at, and attacking the bubbles more than anything else


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

hmm... can you grow out salvinia at the top and then plant it as a carpet? just wondering...


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

trashion said:


> hmm... can you grow out salvinia at the top and then plant it as a carpet? just wondering...


No... It's strictly a floater. The roots would die off and the plant would return to its floating state. Good idea, though... been down that road  I already purchased and planted the carpet species; just waiting for it to anchor itself, etc.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool -  you're lucky to be able to have a tank at work


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

lochness-i've heard lots of stories of people just not asking and putting them in one day. it would seem that once it's set up and very pretty, no one gets mad and wants them gone. who knows?


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's actually allowed here.... In small sizes.

Glad you liked


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks awesome! Any luck with that anubias on the left attaching to the rock? I believe it takes a bit of time.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chaos553 said:


> Looks awesome! Any luck with that anubias on the left attaching to the rock? I believe it takes a bit of time.


It is attached,yes, but I'm not decided on the final positioning, so I'm leaving it tied for now... I'll remove the string eventually


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, dude!! This tank is AWESOME! I'm afraid to show it to Nani, as he'll be jealous of Groucho.  What a great setup, and a phenomenal name! His color and markings are so pretty.  He's a chubby dude, too!  
Way to go, Fizgig777!!! I'm inspired & may have to borrow your idea.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Groucho XD I love it

Very nice, small but smart.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

(double posted, my apoligies)


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Wow, dude!! This tank is AWESOME! I'm afraid to show it to Nani, as he'll be jealous of Groucho.  What a great setup, and a phenomenal name! His color and markings are so pretty.  He's a chubby dude, too!
> Way to go, Fizgig777!!! I'm inspired & may have to borrow your idea.


Glad you liked  I'd like to say Groucho sends Nani his well wishes, but, well, he's too grumpy for that  LOL Chubby, yes, that he is.... eat like a fish 4x his size.



Betta splendens said:


> Groucho XD I love it
> 
> Very nice, small but smart.


Thanks


----------

